# Doc's Secret Squirrel (choc Hazelnut Porter) Release Party



## Doc (13/8/09)

It has been a long time coming, but the day has finally arrived.
As you probably already know I won the Schwartz Brewery All Grain Winter Warmer Homebrew Competition, and my winning beer has been brewed at the Schwartz Brewery.

It will be available to the public from *3pm on Friday the 21st of August 2009* at the Macquarie Hotel/Schwartz Brewery, 40-44 Wentworth Ave, Sydney.





Bring your mates, work mates, dad, brewing buddies, and enjoy Doc's Chocolate Hazelnut Porter (Secret Squirrel). 

See you all there.

Updates at Doctors Orders Brewing
Updates on Twitter
Updates on Facebook

I look forward to enjoying it with you all.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Another great label from Franko. Top job mate.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/8/09)

Good on you Doc, your one very talented bloke and I wish I could be there.
Have a great night.

Andrew


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/8/09)

Congratulations and enjoy the night!

Cheers SJ


----------



## TidalPete (13/8/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Good on you Doc, your one very talented bloke and I wish I could be there.
> Have a great night.
> 
> Andrew



Big congrats Doc. I echo AndrewQLD's sentiments above :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## petesbrew (13/8/09)

Gaaah! Was going to head up there at lunch, plus it's an RDO.... I'll see if I can sneak in a quick beer on the way home that day, but can't promise anything.

Congrats again, and great label, Franko!


----------



## chappo1970 (13/8/09)

Congrat's Doc! Echo the sentiments already said above.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## jbirbeck (13/8/09)

absolutely...congrats on the win. Jealous I am. If only...

Would love to have a try of it but I won't be in Sydney for some time to come.

So...will there be another competition this type?


----------



## joshuahardie (13/8/09)

Looks like a good excuse to knock off work early.

I am planning to drop in.


----------



## beers (13/8/09)

Damn.. I organised to have lunch up there tomorrow thinking it would be on tap


----------



## Doc (13/8/09)

Rooting Kings said:


> So...will there be another competition this type?



The Schwartz Brewery are hoping to make it an annual event.



beers said:


> Damn.. I organised to have lunch up there tomorrow thinking it would be on tap



Sorry. I did post a few updates that it had been postponed a week.
Hopefully see you on the 21st.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (13/8/09)

Congrats Doc,

Any chance of sending a few bottles down to the Barossa Brewers Club for a tasting


----------



## Pumpy (13/8/09)

Great Work Doc.

Awesome Logo , cant wait to try the beer 

Pumpy


----------



## Muggus (13/8/09)

Sounds great! Big congrats on getting to embark on such a grand venture Doc. Knowing your work, i'm sure the beer is fantastic.
My only regret is I won't be in the country to try it!


----------



## /// (13/8/09)

Had a 'sneak preview' this week, WOW!

Scotty


----------



## beers (13/8/09)

Doc said:


> Sorry. I did post a few updates that it had been postponed a week.



No my mistake.. I should learn to read  

Congrats by the way, I'm looking forward to tasting


----------



## Renegade (13/8/09)

How many litres have been brewed ? 

Top label BTW.


----------



## Barry (13/8/09)

Pumpy, wouldn't you prefer a nice cup of English Breakfast? Or have you regain your lust for good craft beer?


----------



## homekegger1 (13/8/09)

Congrats Doc, Another fine effort. Wish I was in Sydney to give it a go. 

Again well done mate. Good to see the HBG taking it to the man.  

Cheers

HK


----------



## Doc (13/8/09)

Renegade said:


> How many litres have been brewed ?
> 
> Top label BTW.



We managed 700 litres.

And Franko is a legend with labels :beerbang:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Pumpy (13/8/09)

Barry said:


> Pumpy, wouldn't you prefer a nice cup of English Breakfast? Or have you regain your lust for good craft beer?



Easy Barry , 

I am going to mash a Pilsner and a English mild this weekend to try and break the drought .Following some counselling I am a little more motivated .

I have even written the preface to your new book .

the title is 

Brewing Better Bottled Beer By Barry, Bitburger ,Bierre De Garde,Bohemian ,Bavarian, Berliner,Budvar,Burton on Trent , Bourgogne de Flanders 

80 Australian Winning recipes Anyone can brew !!

pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (13/8/09)

Doc said:


> We managed 700 litres.
> 
> And Franko is a legend with labels :beerbang:
> 
> ...



It looks like the Secret Squirrel is in a Gun sights


----------



## manticle (13/8/09)

How would an award winning choc hazelnut porter not make someone drool?

Pity it's not in Melbourne.


----------



## Pumpy (13/8/09)

I love Porter !
I loove chocolate !
I looove Nuts !

I think I better stop here 

Pumpy :blink:


----------



## Murcluf (13/8/09)

GMK said:


> Congrats Doc,
> 
> Any chance of sending a few bottles down to the Barossa Brewers Club for a tasting


Any chance of you going to pick them up........


----------



## PostModern (13/8/09)

Great to see the launch date set in stone. Looking forward to it immensely. To think this whole thing started with a chat between a home brewer and a craft brewer over a friendly beer (or two). We miss you, Sam! You left a wonderful legacy in Sydney.



manticle said:


> How would an award winning choc hazelnut porter not make someone drool?
> 
> Pity it's not in Melbourne.



Not yet


----------



## manticle (13/8/09)

You give me reason to wake up tomorrow.















Also I have to work but that's mildly less exciting.


----------



## matti (13/8/09)

*Big Congrats and well done *
I hope you all have fun. :beer:


----------



## Doc (16/8/09)

manticle said:


> How would an award winning choc hazelnut porter not make someone drool?
> 
> Pity it's not in Melbourne.



Fingers crossed it may make it there.

Doc


----------



## Doc (17/8/09)

Two blackboards have gone up in the Macquarie Hotel.
Looking like we are going to have a great turnout.

Looking forward to sharing the beer with you all on Friday.
It will be available in the brewery bar from 3pm.

Doc


----------



## Snow (18/8/09)

Congratulations Doc! Good luck with the launch.

Other than volume, obviously, did you have to amend your recipe in any way to make it viable on the large scale?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Doc (18/8/09)

Snow said:


> Congratulations Doc! Good luck with the launch.
> 
> Other than volume, obviously, did you have to amend your recipe in any way to make it viable on the large scale?
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Friday is coming up quick.
We transferred to the serving tank tonight.
It is tasting awesome. Really happy with it.

I did some rationalisation on the grain bill, scaled up for volume, adjusted for efficiency and lowered the hops a little to account for higher extraction.
I had a couple of my original beers left over and we did side by side comparisons and the colour is spot on, and the beer very very close and true to my original.

Beers,
Doc

Below are a couple of phone camera shots of transferring from the fermenter to the serving tank tonight.


----------



## Spartan 117 (18/8/09)

i want some :icon_drunk: 

Aaron


----------



## eric8 (19/8/09)

Not sure if I am going to be here or Canberra on Friday, so hoping I will still be able to make it.


----------



## Doc (19/8/09)

eric8 said:


> Not sure if I am going to be here or Canberra on Friday, so hoping I will still be able to make it.



I hope you can make it. Shaping up to be a cracker night.
The facebook event has a good couple of handfuls of confirmed, and even move tentative. That is on top of a lot of my work colleagues.
The blackboards in the bar have pulled in a number of punters as well. Was chatting to a couple last night that are hanging to have a crack at the Squirrel 

I just hope it doesn't sell out tooo quickly. 

Doc


----------



## joshuahardie (19/8/09)

Doc said:


> I just hope it doesn't sell out tooo quickly.
> Doc



That is why I am going to be there at 3pm.

Can't be there for a long time, so I might as well be first.


----------



## kirem (19/8/09)

I am flying into Sydney on Friday mid afternoon just to attend this event. :icon_chickcheers: 



Not really, I am really going to the Rugby on Saturday night, but I intend to be there for this.

Any chance of a tour?


----------



## Renegade (19/8/09)

Please save a couple of litres for Saturday night, please guys, it's the earliest I can get into town !


----------



## Doc (19/8/09)

kirem said:


> Any chance of a tour?



Drew and I will be around.
Earlier in the arvo shouldn't be a prob for a lap of the brewery. Later in the arvo when it gets busy it might be a bit of a stretch.

Doc


----------



## kirem (19/8/09)

I am looking forward to this. I have the squirrel grip ready

what is the food like at Macquaries?


----------



## JSB (19/8/09)

Flying in about 7:30pm - Will be there Fri night for a couple if things go to plan !! if not will be there Sat night :chug: 

Cheers
JSB


----------



## PostModern (19/8/09)

I'll be there for sure. I have a meeting that wraps up hopefully before 4, so will be there as soon as humanly possible after that.


----------



## Doc (19/8/09)

kirem said:


> what is the food like at Macquaries?



Food is avail from the restaurant upstairs which is a Thai restaurant. It is priced well and isn't too bad.
The Thai restaurant is there for another few weeks, at which time it will be re-leased as an Italian restaurant to different sub-leasers. 

Looking like the interstate AHB contingent will be well represented. Fantastic. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## syd_03 (20/8/09)

joshuahardie said:


> That is why I am going to be there at 3pm.
> 
> Can't be there for a long time, so I might as well be first.




Glad some can knock of early.

Im planing on being there sometime after 5


----------



## therook (20/8/09)

And were is the recipe for it Doc?

Rook


----------



## Doc (20/8/09)

therook said:


> And were is the recipe for it Doc?



In my Promash Recipes folder and in my head 
Just been and checked in on it. Tasting and looking like a fantastic Winter Warmer.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## reviled (20/8/09)

Good to see another kiwi brewer doing so well mate! Congrats! :beer: Wish i could be over there to taste it for myself...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/8/09)

Good onya Doc :beer: !

Hope the party is a hoot.

C&B
TDA


----------



## kirem (20/8/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Good onya Doc :beer: !
> 
> Hope the party is a hoot.
> 
> ...



It is a shame you can't make it, I'll have one or two for you.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/8/09)

kirem said:


> It is a shame you can't make it, I'll have one or two for you.



That is very kind of you kirem :lol: 

Hope you enjoy the piss up.

C&B
TDA


----------



## fraser_john (20/8/09)

All I can say Kirem is you should be given one of these:


----------



## eric8 (20/8/09)

Kirem can you have a couple for me as well, as I sadly will not be able to go now. Heading down to Canberra at lunch time tomorrow  , guess I will have to find the Wig and Pen instead  .
Doc, hope you have a hoot and I am sadly going to miss trying the Squirel, do you think you can grab some for the next HBG pizza night?


----------



## sah (20/8/09)

It so happens I'll be in Sydney town tomorrow. I'll do what I can to get to the Macq post 15:00.

Congratulations Doc!


----------



## Doc (20/8/09)

eric8 said:


> Doc, hope you have a hoot and I am sadly going to miss trying the Squirel, do you think you can grab some for the next HBG pizza night?



Only avail on draft. Doubt it will make an appearance at the HBG next week.
I have plenty of other cool beers to bring though.

Have fun in Canbeera.

Doc


----------



## /// (20/8/09)

That sucks, Picton run then screaming kiddies. Want a few grumpy kids and a brewer to attend? They chuck stuff and brawl real pub like?

Seriously, heres to the Doctors Orders Brewing Company!

Scotty


----------



## kirem (20/8/09)

/// said:


> That sucks, Picton run then screaming kiddies. Want a few grumpy kids and a brewer to attend? They chuck stuff and brawl real pub like?
> 
> Seriously, heres to the Doctors Orders Brewing Company!
> 
> Scotty



express post them to mildura to hang with my ferals.


----------



## glennheinzel (21/8/09)

I was first in line for the 3pm tap opening, but got gazumped by Doc (fair enough) and the local yobs. I only had time to savour one, but it was a cracker (metaphorically). 

Well done, Doc.

PS. I needed another fix so I'm just finishing off some choc hazelnut Tim Tams as I type this, but its not cutting it. <_<


----------



## beers (21/8/09)

Nice beer Doc :icon_cheers: 

Found the hazelnut upfront in the aroma at first but it seemed to take the backseat to the chocolate towards the end of the schooner. Nice sweetness, balanced with the choc & roast finish. A beer to chew on. Only had 1 but was tasting it the rest of the afternoon. I'm interested to see how it goes with some age.. I think the flavours will meld together even better than it's tasting now. Well done :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (22/8/09)

Thanks guys.
The launch was a blast.
I had an awesome time, and was really happy on how the beer was received. I was a bit nervous until I saw people going back for thirds, then knew we had done well.
There was a big cross section of people there too, and everyone seemed to like something different about it. Even the I don't drink beer, and I love this.
Great to catchup with some AHB'ers I hadn't met previously too.

The first pint of Secret Squirrel



Happy AHB'ers.



Thanks for coming and showing your support guys. Looking forward to next years comp and someone else getting the opportunity. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kirem (23/8/09)

Night was good fun. Good to meet a few punters, had a few beers and some great conversation.

Well done Doc.


----------



## Pumpy (24/8/09)

It was a great night , Those who did not go missed out big time it was packed .

Doc had a permanent smile from ear to ear ,we was all pretty proud of him.

Good to meet Kirem he was having a good time too .

Pumpy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/8/09)

Well done Doc .. loved to have been there.

Couldn't keep the riff raff out, I see.


----------



## Barry (25/8/09)

Riff and Raff were OK. I kept an eye on them.


----------



## Doc (25/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> Doc had a permanent smile from ear to ear ,we was all pretty proud of him.



I think you are right.
In fact I think I'm still smiling.
A little nervous at first. You know when visitors come to your house and you offer them a beer, and you watch as they take their first sip to see if they like or loath it. I was a lot like that. 
It wasn't until I saw some going back for their third pint that I really relaxed a bit more and started to enjoy it.

Next up is the Spring Seasonal at Potters (Hunter Beer Co). My Belgian Breakfast Blonde (yes the one with rhubarb in it) will be avail in Sept. I think I'll be a bit more relaxed this time, esp as it isn't as intense a beer.

Thanks again to all that turned up.
There is also still plenty available. It should be avail for the next few weeks at least.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/09)

Heading up there at lunch today if anyone's around.
12:30 at the back bar.


----------



## joshuahardie (25/8/09)

petesbrew said:


> Heading up there at lunch today if anyone's around.
> 12:30 at the back bar.



Should be able to make that one


----------



## Jez (25/8/09)

Doc said:


> There is also still plenty available. It should be avail for the next few weeks at least.




Good to hear - I'm planning on heading down on Fri night for a sample or two.

Congratulations and well done Doc!

Jez


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/09)

Just had a couple.
Very nice work, Doc. :icon_drool2: 

Currently having a long black to balance out the choc-hazelnut flavours. Lucky I got my drawings out this morning.


----------



## glennheinzel (25/8/09)

petesbrew said:


> Just had a couple.
> Very nice work, Doc. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Currently having a long black to balance out the choc-hazelnut flavours. Lucky I got my drawings out this morning.



Is this your drawing, Pete?


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/09)

Rukh said:


> Is this your drawing, Pete?


Anyone who's seen my label's knows that quality of work is waaaaaay above my skills!
I'm a CAD man.


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/09)

Doc, Lemme know if you want any more labels done. Franko, watch out.


----------



## eric8 (25/8/09)

petesbrew said:


> View attachment 30048
> 
> Doc, Lemme know if you want any more labels done. Franko, watch out.


Hey that beer looks good!!


----------



## Kleiny (25/8/09)

petesbrew said:


> View attachment 30048
> 
> Doc, Lemme know if you want any more labels done. Franko, watch out.



ROFL :lol:


----------



## Jazzafish (25/8/09)

Pete can you make one for me? I have two bottles of a my big brew day "Amelia's Belated Spiced Belgian Strong Dark Ale" that I've put aside for you. Be good to use you own lables seeing that they are your bottles too.


----------



## petesbrew (26/8/09)

Jazzafish said:


> Pete can you make one for me? I have two bottles of a my big brew day "Amelia's Belated Spiced Belgian Strong Dark Ale" that I've put aside for you. Be good to use you own lables seeing that they are your bottles too.


First orders away!
I'll stop taking this thread :icon_offtopic: now!


----------



## O'Henry (26/8/09)

It was a great beer, a meal unto itself. Was there on the opening Friday, but Doc didn't seemto be around. This was maybe 7-10pm ish... Has it run out yet? If not, when is it looking to? Wanted to get a few mates down there to try it too.


----------



## Nitraz (26/8/09)

I was a little worried when some of the drinkers threatened to shoot the brewer. They calmed down luckily, and went back to their Carltons.

Maybe not the ideal beer to expand the uninitiated's horizons.

I liked it anyway.


----------



## kirem (26/8/09)

Nitrazepam said:


> I was a little worried when some of the drinkers threatened to shoot the brewer. They calmed down luckily, and went back to their Carltons.
> 
> Maybe not the ideal beer to expand the uninitiated's horizons.
> 
> I liked it anyway.



I remember them saying it tastes like chocolate and nuts and someone piping up and asking what part of the label did they not understand.


----------



## Doc (26/8/09)

O said:


> It is still on tap.
> I was there from 3pm to 9:30pm for the release last Friday. Although the last half hour or so I was down in the brewery and the coolroom.
> Hopefully stopping through for a pint late arvo tomorrow (hopefully 5:30pm-ish). Have to be back at work by 6pm for a cutover.
> 
> Doc


----------

